# Congrats to Matt308 Wurger! New Mods!



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats to Matt Wurger who now have "Mod" under their names!

I checked back 5 days but there does not seem to be any announcement, could it be that I am the first to notice? 8) {I got totally sloshed tonight so if this is just my delirium please excuse me...}

I see that KiwiMac Cheddar Cheese have been retired, our salute to their service on the board! 



Matt308 said:


> Yessir. And for those who might be in my sights, apologies in advance. If I cross the line, please PM me. I can throttle back when necessary.



Not anymore I think, we will all be grovelling at your feet now!  OOps I might have just got myself banned...


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

congrats to both


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

And Charles is a Moderator too! {CCheese}

Sorry mate I didn't mean to forget you!


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

for charles too !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats again guys... We, the Mod Team, have been discussing this for a couple days now... Sorry an Official Declaration was late in coming... I was going to do it this morning so....

We feel that these 3 gentlemen bring to the table a weath of info and experience, and will help make this a better message board....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent choices, well done guys!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Sorry an Official Declaration was late in coming...



No worries Les, your tardiness is our oppertunity to start brown-nosing!  

[Never hurts to suck up to the Mods!  } 

Also I see that Medvedya's Moderatorship has also been retired, again thanks to all those who have passed this way before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Fantastic News, Congratulations to Charles, Wurger and Matt308, excellent choices, congrats to the Mods for their selections.

I noticed the changes an hour or so ago and sent PM's to Charles and Wojtek then noticed Matt too! 

I think this is Wojteks current expression.. ...... based on his message back to me!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice words.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Alright!!!!!

Congrats to all!!!

Very fine choices!! And hats off to those who blazed the trail before them!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2008)

I made the changes last night to the status of the old mods and the new ones. I want to say thanks to the ones we have retired as moderators; CheddarCheese, Kiwimac and Medvedya. They were very helpful in the early days of the current admin and mod staff. I know it was Medvedya who approached me about becoming a mod originally, and I think he brought most of the rest of us on the team in as well.

Welcome ccheese, Wurger and Matt308 to the moderator staff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent choices lads....and gongrats. I know that I can suck up, brown nose and be nice to Mr C and Wurger, but do I have to nice to Matt308, not hiiiiim....plleeeaaase!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2008)

My thanks to the Mod Corps for the confidence. I'll try not to come on
like gangbusters. Congrats to Wurger and Matt308 also.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely great choices!

Congrats to all three.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2008)

I should add that flyboyj, deradleristgelandet and Micdrow have been also promoted from regular mods to senior mods as well.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations to Charles, Wurger and Matt308.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 16, 2008)

flyboy, der adleristgelandet and Micdrow Congratulations (senior mods)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks and congrats to our newest mods


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, I actually got to meet a Mod, face to face!! Wow! 

Flyboy is that why the color changed to red?


----------



## timshatz (Jul 16, 2008)

Smart move. Good people for the spot. Appreciate you guys taking the time to donate to the board and make sure things don't get out of hand.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go guys glad to see it now we get to see whos quicker on the draw Matt or Flyboyj


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does this mean a raise in the paycheck for those involved and that it'll cost us lowlifes more to bribe them?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work to those giving the 'new' titles. Congratulations!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I should add that flyboyj, deradleristgelandet and Micdrow have been also promoted from regular mods to senior mods as well.



Congrats also to you Guys!  

..where's the Party at?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 16, 2008)

*Matt308* Nice one mate


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm with Matt. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't Wojtek also be honored as our Signature Composer Extraordinaire?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gratulacje


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hrm..hrmm....Gratulacje Wojtek dobrze zrobiony!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

And another question, aren't Mods _required _to post their pic?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, front, left and right profile....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> And another question, aren't Mods _required _to post their pic?




Hmmmm... let me check.  Nope!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Yeah, front, left and right profile....



Undoubtedly, with the pic form a bird's eye in addition.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mod for ww2aircraft.net..

Thats better than being a member of the Skull and Bones or Illuminati !

Congrats


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2008)

A hearty congrats you three, may your spandex tights always fit properly .........8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent choices are all three of the new mods!

Congrats to you all!

TO


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this the line for as*-kissing???


----------



## Marcel (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats all. Does this mean I have to watch out for you now, Charles?
BTW what's a senior mod?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Lets see,

Les and the Bride are getting married.

The wee little ones graduated.

Well, guess our work is done here, Lucky. On to bigger things.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats again guys and welcome aboard.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> And another question, aren't Mods _required _to post their pic?



Hey Njaco that is the other big news, after months of stalking through the deep woods of the Pacific Northwest, Les has managed to snap a picture of the elusive Matt! 

Check out Matt's pic on the gallery thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw that and laughed for an hour! And that might be Tim, fit right in with South Philly.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I'm obviously late getting out of the chute, as usual, but congrats to our newest Mods and our new Senior Mods. All good choices.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 17, 2008)

You effers... my lower tooth is NOT that big.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I saw that and laughed for an hour! And that might be Tim, fit right in with South Philly.



And Soren is quite the "Superman"!  


Njaco don't worry, it seems that to make Mod all you need is a pretty face...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty face?!?! Good Gawd, that is the first time I have ever been accused of THAT!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Pretty face?!?! Good Gawd, that is the first time I have ever been accused of THAT!



I was mainly referring to the GQ pose of Matt's that Les managed to snap.   



Lucky13 said:


> Does this mean a raise in the paycheck for those involved and that it'll cost us lowlifes more to bribe them?



Perhaps with all of Lucky's kickbacks he can afford to get some dentistry done....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2008)

My dentist is just fine. He's done an amazing job of fusing my three lower teeth together.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> My dentist is just fine. He's done an amazing job of fusing my three lower teeth together.



Let me know the next time you go to the dentist, Matt. You can take mine
in for me to get checked over.... 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like my dentist - gives me discount for the one tooth.


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Charles, Wurger and Matt308, congrats!
Good vote.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh geeze, just found this, but noticed you guys had it. Congrats, I'm sure you'll make fine mods!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you very much on behalf of all of us.

BTW Cool new siggy mate.


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Let me know the next time you go to the dentist, Matt. You can take mine
> in for me to get checked over....
> 
> Charles


 But Matt, don´t 4 get to give them back


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

How come I can't see Catch's new siggy ? I just see a red X !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Let me know the next time you go to the dentist, Matt. You can take mine
> in for me to get checked over....
> 
> Charles





seesul said:


> But Matt, don´t 4 get to give them back




That's what's wrong with getting old, Roman. The teeth fall out so you get
dentures, the hearing fails and you get hearing aids. Then the "body fails
to perform" and you get Viagra !!

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> That's what's wrong with getting old, Roman. The teeth fall out so you get
> dentures, the hearing fails and you get hearing aids. Then the "body fails
> to perform" and you get Viagra !!
> 
> Charles



I know Charles, was only kidding.
Only hope Viagra works


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

seesul said:


> I know Charles, was only kidding.
> Only hope Viagra works




I know you were, Roman, and it was taken that way.

Cialas is better...

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I know you were, Roman, and it was taken that way.
> 
> Cialas is better...
> 
> Charles



OK, thanks for advise Charles, will put it in my memory


----------



## Freebird (Jul 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I saw that and laughed for an hour! And that might be Tim, fit right in with South Philly.



I'm glad that I had a pic to post, if Les could post that for Matt or Tim imagine what a newbie like me would get!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)

I was gonna say me too, but my pic is bad enough!

I'll say it again, this couldn't happen to a better buch of guys!


----------

